# ISO: Saffron-Pistachio Brittle Recipe? (nt)



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

TIA


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I don't understand? TiA or the heading.....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

carmelize sugar with a few strands of saffron, add butter, baking powder and nuts, pour out and dust with a tiny bit of sea salt. 
This may work, adjust to use.
2 cups sugar
1/4 cup water
1/4 tsp cream of tar tar or vinegar
pinch of saffron
(pinch or two of green cardamon?) opt.

carmelize

add

1/4 cup butter
pinch of baking soda

add 

1 1/2 cups pistachio nuts

salt.

pour out onto a greased tinfoil lined pan or silpat inside a pan. cool and eat?

------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

TIA - Thanks in Advance


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you Lynne....how about ISO?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

ISO: In Search Of


LOL? unless it's Laughing On-Line?...


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

ISO- is seeking out. (nt)- no text. It's almost like trying to read singles or roommate wanted ads, isnt it?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

thanks mbrown, I'll try it.

As for the abbreviations, sorry guys, I frequent other recipe sites like Gail's Recipe Swap at Epicurious and those are common internet acronyms used to make things easier to skim when there are a ton of posts. Always good to learn something new though, eh?

Lynne... LOL is "laugh out loud"


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

cchiu, first off, let me thank you. A while back, you posted a link to this site on kitchen counsel. I still visit there occasionally, but now this is my first stop. So, here's to you, the internet's most invaluable human search engine!!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Laugh On-Line was close!! 

The one that really got me for a while was

ROFLMAO!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

m brown,

I am being humored by your "signature" -- "bake first, ask questions later" especially in reference to the last line of the recipe you posted above with the "?" at the end of it. How very appropriate your signature seems!

By the way, since I haven't tried caramelizing, have any tips on doing it the first and second times in your recipe?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

First find a large heavy bottom sauce pan and clean it within an inch of it's 
life, then rinse it with a solution of water and white vinegar. (few tbl of 
vinegar and swish)

In a big bowl place ice and water in case of an emergency, and to cool 
down the pan after caramelizing.

Prep everything, i.e.: pans and hot plates, hand towels and pot holders.

In a cup place some clean water and vinegar, say 2 cups h2o and 2 TBL 
vinegar. This is the solution you will use to clean down the sides of the pan 
to keep the sugar from crystallizing. Keep to the side.

Add your sugar, water and acid into the clean pot. put on full flame for the size of the pot. 
DO NOT COVER!! you may do so in the future when you are comfortable 
with caramelizing.

Boil the sugar, washing down the sides of the pan with the h2o and vinegar 
solution with your brush, remember, clean clean clean!!!

When you get desired color, pour in ingredients as prescribed in recipe, you 
should be wearing an oven mit and have your face, arms and body 
protected in case of splashing. (wear goggles or glasses.)

Cool the caramel by immersing the bottom of the pan into the ice water 
bath, do not get the water into the pan. pour contents onto a greased 
parchment or foil. let cool before eating.

enjoy, be careful and read more on the subject before you start. You will 
enjoy it once you understand it!!! Sugar is your friend.










------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks for the quick repsonse m brown. Sounds like shop class only worse! I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Aawwww, shucks Greg....

Thank you very much for the kind word and the note. Same with me, the Kitchen Counsel used to be my first stop as well. I think the appeal of this is that it seems to be much more of a community which is a strength of the internet, capable of bringing together those who otherwise would never have met before its inception. You might also check out http://webfoodpros.com. Are you a chef by trade?


----------

